# Altavista 5 mW or WickedLaser 5 mW



## wolfensteinx (Aug 18, 2005)

The one on ableland is $79 and the one at wickedlaser is $99. I'm just looking to get a low powered inexpensive laser for fun and pointing at stars. Which one is better?


----------



## Changots (Aug 18, 2005)

ABELAND ABELAND ABELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xenophobe (Aug 18, 2005)

Arnold at Atlasnova without a doubt.


----------



## senecaripple (Aug 18, 2005)

try ebay


----------



## badhorsey (Aug 18, 2005)

eBay is your friend. Vitalspirit are pretty damn good too.


----------



## wolfensteinx (Aug 18, 2005)

Yea i noticed abeland sell their laser on ebay also. whats teh difference betwweeen buying from abeland1 Vs ebay
? and wat company is vitialsprit?


----------



## senecaripple (Aug 19, 2005)

lightvision lasers are quite good. ebay is alot cheaper. 38.99 12.5s/h


----------



## Goldmagnet (Aug 19, 2005)

Arnolds lasers are technicaly the best, good sized MCA and the seem to perform. I have tried many suppliers and models and I would go to Arnold.

Gold


----------



## Avenged7X (Aug 19, 2005)

ive heard different things about the pointers arnold sells and i'd like to try to clear things up. Does he sell true 5mw stock pointers or pointers that are modified (as in turning up the pot) to 5mw? i know he sells good quality pointers from what i hear, id just like to know if he mods them or if he just sells the good ones he comes across.


----------



## wolfensteinx (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, after haering many of the people opinion on this board. I think im goignt o order from Arnold. BUt should I get it thru the website abeland or eBay?
And Is that dead still avialable, I heard soemoen said if I tell Arnold that im a CPF meber I can get a 15mW for the price of a 5mW..If so that would be great


----------



## wolfensteinx (Aug 19, 2005)

I also noticed that the one on ebay are 39.99 and on the website its 79.99. Whats the differnce?
I remember reading somewhere that the 5mW laser from arnold are usully higher, around 15mW, is that true, it would be great getting a higher powered laser.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

Another vote for Arnold; he's an honest fellow and if there's any problem with the device (other than user-inflicted!) he will make it right.


----------



## xenophobe (Aug 19, 2005)

His ebay pointers are true 5mW pointers. The ones he sells off his website for more are brighter.


----------



## Avenged7X (Aug 19, 2005)

are they brighter because they are just aligned better or does he turn up the pot?


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*wolfensteinx said:*
Ok, after haering many of the people opinion on this board. I think im goignt o order from Arnold. BUt should I get it thru the website abeland or eBay?
And Is that dead still avialable, I heard soemoen said if I tell Arnold that im a CPF meber I can get a 15mW for the price of a 5mW..If so that would be great 

[/ QUOTE ]

The deal is still on.


----------



## nero_design (Sep 11, 2005)

I wrote to Arnold some time back and he was polite in his reply. I needed something a little stronger than usual for work related use (something Arnold didn't seem too keen to assist with) and I work in the Film Industry in a well known VFX firm so my needs were legitimate. I ended up buying some lasers and 532nm safety glasses from Wicked last week. They were shipped on Monday from China and arrived on Friday in Australia. Speedy service and the lasers work flawlessly although I've only had them for two days.

I requested a few different lasers including a <110mW and a <5mW although the <5mW is far stronger than I was expecting and appears to be closer to <25mW. They may have sent me a stronger module intentionally (I did ask them to send the strongest output models available) although I can't really complain, can I? Construction and quality appear quite high. Emails to and from Wicked were responded to very quickly, even after the delivery of the goods (which is rare these days). 

Just put an evaluation gallery together for the new lasers here: http://www.pbase.com/nero_design/pro1wickedlasers

People speak well of Arnold so I'm going to have to say that he's certainly well respected here in the forums and elsewhere on the net. Also, different locations in the world have different restrictions for importing lasers so see what your needs are and make a decision based on who is likely to be the most reliable based on your needs. I can vouch for the Wicked guys since they played by the rules from the beginning which is a relief... I feel very uncomfortable purchasing with a credit card online, although they accepted paypal which is good.


----------

